# Bikeurlaub 2013 Endurotour...Gruppegesucht



## Avidadrenalin (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Truppe, die nächstes Jahr vor hat mal für 6-7 Tage in die Berge zu fahren. Das ganze als Endurotripp.
Da ich leider bisher nur Erfahrungen mit kurzen Ausflügen in den Harz hatte und dem Besuch im Bikepark Braunlage, würde ich mich gerne ein paar Leuten anschließen, die so etwas schon einmal gemacht haben.

Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar, die mir die Möglichkeit geben, meinen Bikeurlaub so erleben zu können 

Kurz einmal die wichtigsten Punkte, was schon cool wäre:

- Dauer : 6-7 Tage
- Region : Österreich,Schweiz,Bayern
- Bikeparks : ja auch gerne
- Unterkunft : Zelt,Pansion,Hotel
- Anreise : Auto,Bahn

Was die Kosten angeht, habe ich keine genauen Vorstellungen.

Also jetzt seid ihr dran....


----------



## smeah (24. Dezember 2012)

Servus, ich plane mit ein paar Arbeitskollegen zusammen ein verlängertes vatertagswochenende in den Kitzbüheler Alpen. Vier Tage drei Übernachtungen.
Unterkunft Hotel. 
Anreise PKW. 
Vorhaben: Die örtlichen trails, eine längere geführte Tour, ggf. auch den örtlichen bikepark besuchen.
Wir sind alle so um die 30 bis Mitte 30. 
Da du bereits im Harz warst gehe ich davon aus das du irgendwo in unserer Nähe wohnst. Man kann sich ja mal treffen vorab und checken ob die Sympathie passt ..
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (24. Dezember 2012)

Das hört sich echt gut.
Dürfte dann ab dem 09.05. sein, richtig?
Ich komme aus der Börder, Magdeburg.
Bin aber zum Biken immer im Harz. Das sollte aber kein Problem sein, um sich mal zu treffen und mal die Sympathien zu checken.

Wisst ihr denn schon, mit wie vielen Autos gefahren wird und was das Ganze so kostet?


----------



## smeah (24. Dezember 2012)

Es wissen noch nicht alle genau ob sie mit kommen.
Denken derzeit an zwei Autos. Eins davon ein Skoda roomster mit den bikes. Können denke ich vier rein.
Aber das ist der Stand heute .. also noch nichts festes.
Was fährst du so vorzugsweise?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich könnte noch mit einem Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung dienen. Vielleicht wäre der Transport dadurch ein wenig einfacher oder zumindest praktischer.

Also ich hab ein Specialized SX Trail und ein Rennrad.
Dementsprechend fahre ich von Tour,Enduro,Freeride,4 Cross.

Je nach dem, wie auch die Möglichkeiten sind.
Und ihr alle Enduro lastig unterwegs?


----------



## smeah (25. Dezember 2012)

Der Fahrradträger könnte sehr hilfreich sein wenn doch mehrere mit kommen werden.
Unser erster Gedanke war halt die Taschen und bikes in den Roomster mit zwei Leuten. Der Rest fährt dann im Zweitauto - wenn das dann noch deinen Träger am Start hat sollte es vom Platz her keine Probleme geben.

Wir sind denke ich Endurolastig unterwegs. Wobei wir hier bei uns auch viel Tour fahren, aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Möglichkeiten 

Man kann sich im neuen Jahr vielleicht mal im Harz treffen und dort ne Runde zusammen fahren. Wollte sowieso im Frühjahr rüber um dort mal den ein oder anderen Trail zu fahren. Du kennst dich dort aus? Kennst zufällig den Holy Trail?? 

Was ist mit deinen Jungs? Hat da keiner Bock auf nen Urlaub nächstes Jahr?
Man kann die Gruppe ja auch noch ausdehnen! Die "Schluchten*******r" werden sicher Augen machen wenn wir da Busseweise anrücken ;D

Ich werde im März mit meiner Familie noch einen Urlaub auf Teneriffa machen und dort ein zwei oder vielleicht auch drei Tage biken gehen 

Kannst dir ja mal die Links anschauen:
Kitzbühler Alpen:
http://www.bikeacademy.at
Teneriffa:
http://www.mtb-active.com


----------



## Avidadrenalin (26. Dezember 2012)

Gegen ein Treffen hätte ich nichts dagegen.Sobald es die Bedingungen auch wieder zu lassen, werde ich sicherlich das eine oder andere mal in den Harz fahren. 

Ich kann gerne mal ein paar Leute fragen,wer denn noch so Lust hast. Am besten stell ich mal im MGdeburger Thread den Link rein und dann können diese sich ja gleich mit einbringen.

Die Trails und Videos machen aufjedenfall richtig Bock auf mehr


----------



## smeah (26. Dezember 2012)

Die vids sind schon cool, oder. Könnte danach direkt los fahren .. ;D


----------



## Avidadrenalin (28. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist denn momentan bei euch im Harz so das Wetter?
Ist ans fahren zu denken?


----------



## smeah (29. Dezember 2012)

Wir wohnen ja auch nicht direkt am Harz. Ist ungefähr dieselbe Strecke wie von Magdeburg.
Bei uns ist es jedoch ziemlich matschig. War gestern kurz unterwegs .. trails sind kaum fahrbar. Waldautobahn geht jedoch ganz gut ..


----------



## liquidnight (2. Januar 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Man kann die Gruppe ja auch noch ausdehnen! Die "Schluchten*******r" werden sicher Augen machen wenn wir da Busseweise anrücken ;D



Enduro-Wochenende sagt mir zu    die Gegend kenne ich noch nicht so genau  - hab aber schon etwas alpine Erfahrung.    9. bis 11. Mai, richtig ?
Ich melde mal Interesse an und verfolge den Thread ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (2. Januar 2013)

09.-12.05. trifft es genauer 
Anreise müsstest du dann allerdings selber organisieren, da du ja aus Karlsruhe kommst. 
Treffen kann man sich irgendwo auf dem Weg dann, aber unsere Autos werden dann sicher voll sein. Kannst du nicht auch noch jemanden zusätzlich dazu begeistern? Karschlruh isch do net so klein .. ;D


----------



## Avidadrenalin (2. Januar 2013)

Ja das mag mit das größte Problem sein, wie man hinkommt.

Ich hab aber auch schon einmal ein wenig geguckt, was es so für Unterkünfte dort gibt und auf der Touristinfo Seite ein,zwei schöne gefunden. Sind beides Pensionen. Leider ist online nur der Preis für den Winterurlaub abfragbar. Liegt aber bei 35. 

Sommerpreis gerade bekommen, bei 2 Nächten ab 30 pro Person.

Hab auch noch in der aktuellen Mountain Bike einen Artikel dazu gefunden,mit kleinen Tipps. Wer die hat, kann ja mal schauen ob er den Artikel zur Region schon gelesen hat. Ansonsten mal pm an mich.


----------



## smeah (2. Januar 2013)

Hey. Unterkunft hatten wir auch gesucht. Schick mir mal deine Email via pn. Sende dir die Email mit dem Angebot unserer bisherigen nr eins dann weiter ..


----------



## XtremeHunter (2. Januar 2013)

Prinzipiell wäre ich eventuell auch interessiert mich anzuschliessen, muss aber noch abklären, was meine zeitlich Planung sagt.
In den Skiregionen ist es im Sommer auch relativ leicht eine günstige Unterkunft zu finden. Ich brauche nur was zum Schlafen, ob das jetzt ein Bett in einer Pension oder ein Zelt ist, ist mir prinzipiell egal. 


Ich bin alles was in Richtung Singletrails, gerne auch ein bisschen technischer, geht nicht abgeneigt. In den Park würde ich aber auch mal einen Tag mitkommen.


----------



## smeah (2. Januar 2013)

Sehr cool ..


----------



## Avidadrenalin (2. Januar 2013)

Also gegen Zelt hab ich auch nichts. Wenn es mehrere Leute werden muss man ja sowieso gucken, ob man alle wenn dann überhaupt in einer Unterkunft unter kriegt.pm ist raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (2. Januar 2013)

Zelten geht gar nicht Jungs! Ich penne mit meinen Kollegen in jedem Fall im Hotel oder einer Pension. Auf jeden Fall mit Dach


----------



## Avidadrenalin (2. Januar 2013)

:-D ok


----------



## XtremeHunter (2. Januar 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Zelten geht gar nicht Jungs! Ich penne mit meinen Kollegen in jedem Fall im Hotel oder einer Pension. Auf jeden Fall mit Dach



Nicht so empfindlich 
Wie gesagt, Pension ist auch ok. Ich muss nur ein wenig die Finanzen im Auge haben ;-)


----------



## smeah (2. Januar 2013)

Das ist nicht empfindlich.. 
Ich will einfach in einem Bett schlafen wenn ich 50km gefahren bin am Tag. Und ne Dusche wäre auch toll inkl. einer ordentlichen Mahlzeit danach ..  
Hast ja noch genügend Zeit um ausreichend zusammen zu sparen ;D
PS. Wo wohnst du? Wegen der Anreise ..


----------



## Avidadrenalin (2. Januar 2013)

Also ich finde, dass das Hotel ganz ok ist. Bikeservice usw. top.
Essen stimmt auch und das ganze noch zur Nebensaison für einen guten Preis, was ihr da rausgesucht habt.
Terminlich passt auch alles bei mir. Von daher kann ich zumindest schon sagen, dass für mich nichts im Wege steht.


----------



## smeah (3. Januar 2013)

Sehr cool, freu ich mich 
Ja, das Hotel sagt uns auch zu. Auch cool ist das der Chef auch gleichzeitig guide ist uns somit selber biker. Kann nur Vorteile haben.
Das einzige ist das zu dem Datum wohl noch nicht alle Lifte geöffnet haben. Aber auch das bekommen wir geregelt.
Hast du ein gps? Wollte mir auch noch eins zulegen für die Reise.

Was für ein bike nimmst du mit bzw. was fährst du derzeit?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (3. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich es hoffentlich bis dahin zusammen krieg, dann wird es ein Specialized Enduro.
Ist momentan aber noch im Aufbau und der gestaltet sich etwas schwieriger als gedacht.


----------



## smeah (3. Januar 2013)

Durch da grausame Wetter hast du doch aber sicher aktuell genügend Zeit um zu basteln .. ;D


----------



## liquidnight (3. Januar 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> 09.-12.05. trifft es genauer
> Anreise müsstest du dann allerdings selber organisieren, da du ja aus Karlsruhe kommst.
> Treffen kann man sich irgendwo auf dem Weg dann, aber unsere Autos werden dann sicher voll sein. Kannst du nicht auch noch jemanden zusätzlich dazu begeistern? Karschlruh isch do net so klein .. ;D




Ok ich hab mal Urlaub beantragt, mal sehen ob das durch geht.  Anfahren würd ich selber, denn Ihr kommt ja aus dem Norden, ich von Westen.   Ob ich noch jemanden finde oder mitnehmen kann - das ist komplett offen.  4,5 h Fahrzeit sieht erstmal machbar aus. 

Navi hab ich, und führe auch gern damit.  Touren bastle ich auch gern zusammen - allerdings kenne ich die Gegend  nicht.  Mir scheint aber man muss 10+km weit mindestens fahren um an gscheite Trails zu kommen. Weiß jemand ob im OSM alle Trails drin sind ? Oder ist die Gegend eher schwach in OSM eingetragen ?

Seh ich das richtig, wir wären 3 Übernachtungen stationär an einem Hotel oder so, und machen Tagestouren ? Wenn ja, super.

S3-Zeugs fahr ich auch gern, wenn wir wissen dass viel S3 oder S4 zu erwarten ist, nehm ich gern die Protektoren mit.  Höhen-Limit wäre bei mir 2600hm/d  und 4200hm/2d.  Mein neues Radl ist bestellt aber wird frühestens Ende März eintreffen. Bis dahin ist alles noch etwas ungewiss 

Ich schick dir mal meine E-Mail dann könntest Du mir etwas info über die Pensio/Hotel schicken.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (3. Januar 2013)

Jo Urlaub hab ich heute auch genommen.

GPS habe ich leider keins. Eventuell werde ich mir eins holen. Aber dann auch aus dem bikemarkt, gebraucht.

Von Protektoren würde ich ansonsten auch was mitnehmen. Sicher ist sicher.
Wenn sich halt auch die Gelegenheit zum Freeride ergibt, ist das immer schön.
Aber die Strecken um Kitzbühler Alpen, Saalbach-Hinterglemm sind ja auch ein guter Mix zwischen Freeride und Enduro.

Größtenteils werden es ja sicherlich Tagestourem sein und Unterkunft wäre für 3 Nächte richtig.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qxza7CjmP4"]Trail EhrenbachhÃ¶he - Fleckalm - Klausen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (3. Januar 2013)

Urlaub ist bei mir und meinem Kollegen auch schon safe. Frau und Tochter haben auch bereits zugestimmt,von daher kann bei mir nichts mehr schief gehen 

Bei dem Hotelangebot ist eine guided Tour dabei! Also einen Tag hätten wir dann schon Programm. 
Ansonsten bekommen wir vom guide sicher die nötigen Infos um mitm Lift rauf zu kommen und die schönen Trails wieder runter..das wird er uns schon sagen. Zum freeriden findet sich auch sicher was..
Der Bikepark ist auch natürlich auch interessant. Wobei das für mich dann Premiere ist.
Ach so: Das Angebot vom Hotel ist dann im Doppelzimmer. Muss man dann sehen ob man was drauf zahlen will fürn Einzelzimmer oder mitm Fremden auf einem Zimmer schlafen mag. 
Alternative wäre dazu dann die Pension. Wobei da Verpflegung aus Eigenhand erfolgen muss. Das wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Sehen wir dann. Schaut euch das Angebot erstmal an. Ihr habt es jetzt beide.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (4. Januar 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Zum freeriden findet sich auch sicher was..
> Der Bikepark ist auch natürlich auch interessant. Wobei das für mich dann Premiere ist.



Irgendwann ist immer das erste mal. 



smeah schrieb:


> Ach so: Das Angebot vom Hotel ist dann im Doppelzimmer. Muss man dann sehen ob man was drauf zahlen will fürn Einzelzimmer oder mitm Fremden auf einem Zimmer schlafen will.



Hast du das mit dem Einzelzimmer schon einmal durchgerechnet?


----------



## smeah (4. Januar 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Hast du das mit dem Einzelzimmer schon einmal durchgerechnet?



Also laut Homepage haben die folgende Preise in der Vorsaison:
Doppelzimmer Kategorie A --> 61
Einzelzimmer Kategorie A --> 63


----------



## Avidadrenalin (4. Januar 2013)

würde für das 3 Nächte-Bike-Paket heißen anstatt 191 , 197. Müsste so sein oder?


----------



## Astaroth (5. Januar 2013)

Wäre für mich eventuell auch noch ein Platz frei?


----------



## smeah (5. Januar 2013)

Morgen
Denke schon. Aber anreisen müsstest du allein. Oder du organisierst dich mit Markus aus karlsruhe ...


----------



## Astaroth (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn dann würde ich alleine anreisen. Muss aber das ganze noch abklären zwecks Urlaub und Freigang


----------



## smeah (5. Januar 2013)

Klar, gib uns bescheid in der nächsten Woche.
Was für Vorlieben hast du? Dann können wir gleich bissl planen ..


----------



## smeah (5. Januar 2013)

Um hier den Überblick zu behalten haben wir uns gedacht wir machen eine kleine Aufstellung wer bereits dabei ist und wer noch Interesse hat bzw. prüft ob er mit kommt.

Aus Hildesheim in NDS komm ich und mein Arbeitskollege auf jeden Fall mit.
Ein weiterer Arbeitskollege aus der Gegend am Deister überlegt aktuell und fragt auch noch mal seine Jungs. 
Ein dritter Kollege überlegt ebenfalls und ist auch sehr angetan.
_Sind wir von meiner Seite aus bereits mögliche vier Leute._

Aus Magdeburg haben wir eine feste Zusage. 
_Ein weiterer Teilnehmer_

Aus Karlsruhe haben wir eine Zusage (Urlaub jedoch noch nicht genehmigt)
_Ein weiterer Teilnehmer_

Aus dem Bayrischen Wald gibt es einen weiteren Interessenten 

Aktuell haben wir also vier feste Zusagen und jede Menge die am überlegen sind. 

Wenn ich jemanden vergessen habe bitte noch nach tragen und nicht böse sein ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (5. Januar 2013)

Am 9.5 möchtet ihr aufbrechen? Wenn das stimmt ist es von der Arbeit aus kein Problem da ich ab da meine Freischicht habe. Was noch ein Problem werden könnte ist meine Lebensgefährtin...
Möchtet ihr da Hauptsächlich Touren fahren oder mehr mit dem Shuttelservice unterwegs sein? 
Ich persönlich fahre sehr gerne flowige Trails kann aber auch gerne heftiger sein. Bikeparkerfahrung habe ich auch. Bin seit 2007 immer regelmäßig am Geißkopf unterwegs.

Gruss
Michael

Im Februar werde ich 37 Jahre alt.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (5. Januar 2013)

Ich war selbst noch nicht dort, aber laut Internet sieht alles sehr vielseitig aus. Denke mal, dass für jeden etwas dabei ist. Bikepark ist vor der Haustür und bietet zahlreiche Trails.

Hab mir dazu auch mal ein paar Videos bei Youtube angeschaut.
Kann ich jedem empfehlen, der sich ein paar Eindrücke verschaffen möchte.


----------



## smeah (7. Januar 2013)

Es wird eine Menge geboten .. 
Wie bereits erwähnt ist 3km entfernt ein Bikepark. 
Es gibt zudem drei große Trails die mir bereits vom Leiter der Bikeacademy empfohlen wurden. Allerdings hat es dort weitaus mehr trails, diese nannte er mir nur in der näheren Umgebung und mit dem Lift erreichbar. 
In den Alpen werden auch die Tourer sicher genügend Möglichkeiten finden. Karten und Informationen gibt jedes Hotel raus ... 
Ansonsten besteht noch die Möglichkeit guided Touren zu fahren. In der Pauschale vom Hotel ist auch bereits eine geführte Tour mit enthalten. 
Wenn wir genügend Leutchen zusammen bekommen kann man sich auch aufteilen! Eine Gruppe fährt zum Bikepark und die andere macht ne Tour oder wie auch immer .. Möglichkeiten haben wir dort alle genügend!

Noch was organisatorisches: Ich habe eine email vom Hotel erhalten. Es sind derzeit nur noch 3 Doppelzimmer verfügbar!!!
Wir müssen Gas geben Leute! Reicht euren Urlaub ein und/oder klärt ab ob ihr die Möglichkeit habt mit zu kommen.
Ich habe spaßeshalber mal im Netz geschaut nach alternativen Hotels. Es sind im selben Ort bereits alle ausgebucht! Zumindest die Hotels die für Biker interessant sind ... 
Also macht hinne


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

Servus. Ich habe nun ein Doppelzimmer gebucht. 
Meine weiteren Interessenten haben abgesagt ..


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Januar 2013)

Übernachtet ihr direkt in Kitzbühel?
Ich kann leider momentan noch nicht sagen, ob es klappt. Ich würde mich dann auf dem Campingplatz in Kitzbühel einquartieren.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (9. Januar 2013)

Das Hotel ist in Kirchberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Das Hotel ist in Kirchberg.



fahren wir dann eigentlich zusammen runter?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (9. Januar 2013)

War die Frage an mich gerichtet? :-D
Ja also ich würde dann bei euch mitfahren, den Fahrradträger noch stellen.
Müssten nur gucken ob ich mit dem Bike mit der Bahn zu euch komme oder oder


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

Wir hatten ja geplant mit einem Skoda Roomster zu fahren. Die Rücksitze kann man entfernen und dann passen da drei bikes rein. Wird nur sehr eng dann mit den Taschen und dem dritten Reisenden der Hinten sitzt. 
Was hast du denn für einen Träger?


----------



## Wasnhierlos (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte auch wohl Interesse an der ganzen Geschichte. Allerdings wäre ich auf eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von hier oben angewiesen. Hildesheim wäre noch erreichbar für mich.

Ich bin öfters am Wochenende im Deister unterwegs, vielleicht kann man sich sonst mal treffen o.ä.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (9. Januar 2013)

Der Träger ist für die Anhängerkupplung.


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

Wasnhierlos schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch wohl Interesse an der ganzen Geschichte. Allerdings wäre ich auf eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von hier oben angewiesen. Hildesheim wäre noch erreichbar für mich.
> 
> Ich bin öfters am Wochenende im Deister unterwegs, vielleicht kann man sich sonst mal treffen o.ä.



Schieß los. Wo kommst du her? Was fährst du so etc.
Sehr gern 



Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Der Träger ist für die Anhängerkupplung.



Kenn mich damit nicht aus. Hatte noch nie einen. Kann man den an jedes Modell anbauen? Wie viel bikes passen da dran?


----------



## Wasnhierlos (9. Januar 2013)

Ich komme aus OL und fahre eigentlich so ziemlich alles von Tour,4x,Freeride,DH. 
Gern abfahrsorientiert, oder Bikepark. Ich wär dann zwar der Jungspund , komm ich aber mit klar


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

Also wir haben bereits ein Hotel gebucht in Kirchberg.
Du müsstest zusehen, dass du noch ein Zimmer bekommst.

Sobald das Wetter wieder besser wird fahren wir auch sicher noch mal in den Deister. Dort kann man sich dann auf jeden Fall mal treffen.

Wie alt bist du denn? Noch Minderjährig?


----------



## Wasnhierlos (9. Januar 2013)

Nein 23

Wetter ist mir eigentlich relativ egal. Sag dann einfach bescheid, wann ihr in den Deister wollt, ich schliess mich gerne an.


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

Hab das jez mal so aufgeschnappt mit dem Alter 

Wie groß wäre dein Interesse denn? Denn ich vermute mal das es noch ein wenig dauert bis wir mal wieder im Deister unterwegs sind. 
Das Hotel solltest du dann schon sehr kurzfristig buchen bei Interesse. Sonst ist es ausgebucht und du stehst ohne Hotel da. Einige andere Hotels aus der Gegend sind auch bereits ausgebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasnhierlos (9. Januar 2013)

Mein Interesse ist schon sehr groß an dem Trip. Wenn ich jetzt buche, bräucht ich natürlich eine Zusage oder ähnliches. 
Größtes Problem ist halt einfach, dass ich selbst kein kfz hab und somit auf eine Mitfahrgelegenheit angewiesen bin.


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

Wenn du zusagst und ein Hotel buchst werden wir schon umdisponieren und dich auf jeden Fall mit nehmen. 
Problem aktuell ist jedoch das wir zusehen müssen mit welchem Auto wir fahren können. Der Skoda von meiner Schwester ist dann nur ein Zweisitzer wenn wir die bikes da rein packen (Rücksitzbank muss dann ausgebaut werden).
D.h. ich und mein Arbeitskollege fahren dann im Skoda mit den vier bikes. Bleibt ihr beiden übrig. Kriegen wir also so nicht hin. 
Ist die Frage ob Martin auch mitm Auto anreisen kann. Wobei ich es auch wieder sinnfrei finde wenn wir zu viert mit zwei Autos nach Österreich ballern. Das Geld fürn Sprit können wir auch versaufen in der Hotelbar ;D

Lasst uns also mal die Möglichkeiten abwiegen die wir haben ..


----------



## Avidadrenalin (9. Januar 2013)

Zum Deister würde ich dann sicherlich auch mal mitkommen.

Der ist an jeder normalen Anhängerkupplung möglich. Passen 2 Räder drauf. Würde also heißen, reichlich Platz im Auto.

Dachte das ich mit 23 schon Jungspunt bin :-D aber so passt es ja. Auto habe ich selber leider auch keins.


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Zum Deister würde ich dann sicherlich auch mal mitkommen.


Das wäre cool .. sehr gern



Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Der ist an jeder normalen Anhängerkupplung möglich. Passen 2 Räder drauf. Würde also heißen, reichlich Platz im Auto.


Ich glaube der Skoda hat keine Anhängerkupplung. Kläre das aber gleich noch mal ab ..


----------



## Wasnhierlos (9. Januar 2013)

Wie heißt denn das Hotel in Kirchberg? Gibts sonst noch alternativen falls da nichts mehr frei sein sollte?


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

www.klausen.at


----------



## Wasnhierlos (9. Januar 2013)

Danke.

Die haben wohl nur noch doppelzimmer frei und müssen mit 2 Leuten belegt werden...
Noch Jemand ohne Unterkunft?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (9. Januar 2013)

Ob die doppelt belegt werden müssen weis ich nicht , aber das nur noch zwei Zimmer frei sind, kann durch aus möglich sein.


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

frag doch mal nach nem einzelzimmer.
würde mich mal interessieren was die wirklich mehr kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasnhierlos (9. Januar 2013)

66â¬ / Tag
Edit: Preis fÃ¼r HP, zu Zweit wÃ¤ren es 110/tag


----------



## Wasnhierlos (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mit sehr großer warscheinlichkeit noch einen ausm Bekanntenkreis. Wie sieht denn der Platz in den Autos so aus?


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

Die Autos sind das Problem. Wenn er eins hat ist aber alles gut. Und ihr könnt sogar ein Doppelzimmer nehmen und spart Geld. Schick mir mal deine e-mail dann lass ich dir das Angebot vom Hotel ..
Ich würde mich freuen. Umso mehr desto besser ..


----------



## Wasnhierlos (9. Januar 2013)

Da muss ich dich leider entäuschen... ;(
hast ne PN


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

In wie fern enttäuschen?


----------



## Wasnhierlos (9. Januar 2013)

Hat kein Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

Verdammt ..
Schick dir erstmal das Angebot im laufe des abends. Bin noch unterwegs, bis dann


----------



## Avidadrenalin (9. Januar 2013)

Eventuell könnte man sich Gedanken für einen Mietwagen machen.Auch so Skoda roomstar mäßig.Müsste man mal Angebot anschauen,ob es was günstiges gibt.


----------



## smeah (9. Januar 2013)

Kosten pro Tag sicher an die 80-100â¬
Wenn wir damit ins Ausland fahren und die zusÃ¤tzlichen Kilometer .. kann schnell teuer werden.
Ich sprech noch mal mit meinem Schwager. Der hat nen A4 und auch schon mal nen TrÃ¤ger geliehen fÃ¼r so nen Ausflug. Vielleicht ham wir GlÃ¼ck und er leiht ihn uns .. groÃe Hoffnung habe ich allerdings nicht ..


----------



## Avidadrenalin (9. Januar 2013)

Schon einmal was von autonetzer.de gehört. Ist ein gutes Prinzip und hab es auch schon einmal ausprobiert. Man muss halt das passende Auto finden und das mit den Kilometern regeln.


----------



## XtremeHunter (9. Januar 2013)

Ich muss mich leider ausklinken.
Habe gerade die Kalkulation für den Sommerurlaub gemacht. Wird leider nichts mehr so kurz vom Urlaub! Sorry!

Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß und ich hoffe wir schaffen es mal ne Runde zusammen im Harz zu drehen, wenn das Wetter besser ist.


----------



## smeah (10. Januar 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ich muss mich leider ausklinken.
> Habe gerade die Kalkulation für den Sommerurlaub gemacht. Wird leider nichts mehr so kurz vom Urlaub! Sorry!


Schade ..



XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß und ich hoffe wir schaffen es mal ne Runde zusammen im Harz zu drehen, wenn das Wetter besser ist.


Das ist nett, danke dir ..
Wegen der Runde - wo kamst du gleich her? Hab ich bei dem Auflauf hier glatt vergessen


----------



## XtremeHunter (10. Januar 2013)

Ich bin, wie Avidadrenalin aus Magdeburg. Ist also gut als Tagesausflug mit Auto/Bahn machbar!


----------



## Avidadrenalin (10. Januar 2013)

Richtig...vielleicht klappt ja im Vorfeld auch schon einmal ein Besuch im Bikepark Braunlage und kleine Brockentour.
Dann kann man sich vorher schon einmal kennen lernen


----------



## smeah (10. Januar 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Richtig...vielleicht klappt ja im Vorfeld auch schon einmal ein Besuch im Bikepark Braunlage und kleine Brockentour.
> Dann kann man sich vorher schon einmal kennen lernen



Die machen wir ja sowieso auf jeden Fall vorher. Hatten wir ja schon drüber gesprochen. 
Sobald das Wetter es zulässt bin ich im Harz .. dann können wir das machen!

Find das auch besser. Dann haben wir uns schon mal kennen gelernt und kennen uns ein wenig und wissen wo unsere Unterschiede bzw. Vorlieben liegen. so können wir auch in Tirol besser entscheiden was wir machen ..


----------



## Wasnhierlos (10. Januar 2013)

Hat sich schon was wegen mitfahrgelegenheiten ergeben?

Ich warte derzeit noch auf Antwort seitens Hotel. Sofern was Frei ist zu deinen Angebot Smeah, würd ich auch direkt buchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (10. Januar 2013)

Wasnhierlos schrieb:


> Hat sich schon was wegen mitfahrgelegenheiten ergeben?
> 
> Ich warte derzeit noch auf Antwort seitens Hotel. Sofern was Frei ist zu deinen Angebot Smeah, würd ich auch direkt buchen.



Ja, das Angebot ist echt cool. Muss kurz nach fragen, warst du mobil (Auto)? Hab das echt nicht mehr aufm Schirm wer ja und wer nein und überhaupt.


----------



## smeah (10. Januar 2013)

Wer hatte mit denn die Info bzw. den Link gegeben wegen dem Mietwagen?? Kann ich den noch mal haben?

sry für doppelpost


----------



## Wasnhierlos (10. Januar 2013)

Nee war ich nicht. Ich würde wenn mit der Bahn über Hannover nach Hildesheim fahren.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (10. Januar 2013)

Das war ich... autonetzer.de

Zwischendurch versuche ich es mal wieder mit einem kleinen Überblick.

*Feste Zusagen + Hotelbuchung*

- Smeah + Kollege 
aus Hildesheim in NDS.

- Avidadrenalin aus Magdeburg

- Liquidnight aus Karlsruhe (Eigenanreise)

Das sind 4 feste Zusagen mit Buchung.

Wir hatten noch Astaroth aus dem Raum Bayern, welcher noch überlegt??? (Eigenanreise)

Und den Wasnhierlos der Zeit hätte, Buchungsanfrage gemacht hat, aber noch nicht weis wie er fährt.

Zur Verfügung stehen bisher:
- 1 Auto mit eventuellem Gepäckträger


----------



## smeah (10. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Auflistung 

Also, hab mit meinem Schwager gesprochen. Er ist auf Geschäftsreise und muss vorher abklären ob ich den Wagen fahren darf (aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen). Er meldet sich bei mir wegen dem A4. Kann aber noch bissl was dauern sagt er ..
Aber wir haben ja auch noch bissl was Zeit ;D

Wegen autonetzer.de will da mal schauen ..


----------



## Wasnhierlos (10. Januar 2013)

So Antwort hab ich eben erhalten vom Hotel. Ich würd das dann so buchen. 
Bleibt nur weiterhin die frage offen, wie ich da runter komme...


----------



## Avidadrenalin (10. Januar 2013)

Ich denke, dass sich bis dahin noch was finden wird


----------



## smeah (10. Januar 2013)

Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Astaroth (10. Januar 2013)

Ich gebe morgen Abend Bescheid ob ich mit komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (11. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil. Hoffe doch wir bekommen eine Zusage  

Ein anderer Arbeitskollege von mir überdenkt seine Entscheidung noch mal ..

_Edit: Der andere Arbeitskollege kann ggf. den Transporter von seinem Dad haben. Ist ein 6-sitzer. Wenn das klappt hätten wir auch das Problem mit dem Auto geregelt. Die bikes passen dann auch alle da rein ;D
Buchungsanfrage hat er heute morgen gemacht._


----------



## Avidadrenalin (11. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn zeitlich bei euch Ende März und Anfang April aus?
Kann man da schon einmal eine kleine Harztour planen. Ich werde sicherlich, wenn das Wetter passt auch schon Anfang März mal um den Brocken touren. Rechne aber auch noch bis Mitte Februar mit Schnee.


----------



## smeah (11. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin erstmal im Urlaub im März. 
Danach können wir gern eine Tour machen. Allerdings denke ich wir sollten uns darüber via PN oder whattsapp austauschen, da der Thread hier sonst zu sehr voll gemüllt wird. Ansonsten verlieren wir die Übersicht.


----------



## XtremeHunter (11. Januar 2013)

Bin ab 3. Aprilwochenende wieder in MD und dann fürs Biken im Harz zu haben!


----------



## Astaroth (11. Januar 2013)

Servus, 
muss fürs erste mal Absagen. Konnte meine Lebensgefährtin diesmal nicht überreden.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (13. Januar 2013)

Schade, aber da kann man dann wohl nichts machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (14. Januar 2013)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> muss fürs erste mal Absagen. Konnte meine Lebensgefährtin diesmal nicht überreden.



Sehr schade. Aber du schreibst ja "fürs erste", daher gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf


----------



## Avidadrenalin (14. Januar 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Sehr schade. Aber du schreibst ja "fürs erste", daher gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf



Stimmt...

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Equipment aus?
Was kann man so einstecken, was passt im Endeffekt ins Auto?

Ich hätte jetzt an Gepäck eingeplant:
- Reiserucksack (voll mit Klamotten/Schuhen/GoPro)
- Helm (Fullface & MTB)
- Schoner
- Presure Guard


----------



## smeah (14. Januar 2013)

Nen frischen Schlüpper brauchst noch


----------



## XtremeHunter (14. Januar 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Nen frischen Schlüpper brauchst noch



Alles muss man den Jungs sagen


----------



## smeah (14. Januar 2013)




----------



## Wasnhierlos (14. Januar 2013)

So Hotel hab ich jetzt gebucht, langsam wirds ernst.
  @Avidadrenalin
Ich nehm noch diverse kleinteile/ersatzteil fürs bike mit. 
Nötigste werkzeug selbstverständlich auch.

Ansonsten alles was du bisher geschrieben hast...


----------



## smeah (14. Januar 2013)

Wasnhierlos schrieb:


> So Hotel hab ich jetzt gebucht, langsam wirds ernst.
> @Avidadrenalin
> Ich nehm noch diverse kleinteile/ersatzteil fürs bike mit.
> Nötigste werkzeug selbstverständlich auch.
> ...



Ich habe all meine Utensilien sowieso immer im Rucksack und der ist auch immer dabei! Egal ob ich die kleine Feierabendrunde drehe oder ein langes WE in Tirol verbringe .. 

Das wichtigste ist sicher: 
- Ersatzschlauch
- Ersatzreifen
- Pumpe (Dämpfer/Schlauch)
- Werkzeug
- Protektoren/Helm/Handschuhe


----------



## Astaroth (15. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht komme ich spontan nach, bin ja in gut 3h in Kirchberg...


----------



## Avidadrenalin (15. Januar 2013)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Vielleicht komme ich spontan nach, bin ja in gut 3h in Kirchberg...



DAs ist doch mal eine Aussage ;-). Deine Freundin schwächelt wohl schon.

Ich hab noch einen zweiten Presure Guard, falls jemand diesen nutzen möchte.


----------



## Solidbusta (15. Januar 2013)

Melde auch mal interesse an. 

Gibt es vielleicht mehr Infos über die Touren die gefahren werden?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Avidadrenalin (15. Januar 2013)

Solidbusta schrieb:


> Melde auch mal interesse an.
> 
> Gibt es vielleicht mehr Infos über die Touren die gefahren werden?
> 
> Gruß



Schön...

naja rund um Kirchberg. Genaueres wird im Vorfeld dann noch geplant.
Von meiner Seite aus, ist ein Besuch im Bikepark aber auch nicht ausgeschlossen.

Siehe OSL Trail
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQCnHVdQaZM"]LISI OSL BIKETRAIL Hotspot fÃ¼r Freeride und Downhill Mountainbiker // www.KitzSki.TV - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## smeah (16. Januar 2013)

Also wir werden sicherlich eine Tour fahren (guided Tour im Hotelpreis inbegriffen)
Bikepark ist ein Thema und die örtlichen Trails halt .. mitm Lift rauf und die Trails wieder runter .. Der angesprochene Lisi Osl Trail wurde direkt bei einem Lift angelegt. Man steigt aus und findet den Einstieg direkt davor .. 

Ich denke das wir auch genügend Teilnehmer haben, sodass wir uns auch auf zwei Gruppen aufteilen können. Die eine besucht als Beispiel den Bikepark und die andere macht ne Tour oder sonste was ..

Aktuell warten wir noch auf eine Klärung wie das mit den Autos ist. Wenn das durch ist kann man sich dann an die Planung der Touren machen .. 

Genügend "Material" haben wir in der Region allemal


----------



## Solidbusta (16. Januar 2013)

Prinzipiel wär ich interessiert.

Nur habe ich bedenken, dass die Lifte zu dieser Zeit noch nicht fahren. Habe aber bis jetzt noch keine Fahrzeiten von 2013 gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## smeah (16. Januar 2013)

Also ich warte eigentlich auch noch auf eine Rückmeldung diesbezüglich von Kurt Exenberger. Er wollte im neuen Jahr mit den Leuten sprechen und mir eine Rückmeldung geben.
selber finden konnte ich auch noch nichts ..


----------



## Astaroth (16. Januar 2013)

Nettes Video da oben, Zefix ich will Sommer.


----------



## Solidbusta (16. Januar 2013)

@smeah

kannst du mir dann evtl. bescheid geben wenn du die Zeiten der Bahnen erfahren hast. Dann würde ich mir ein Zimmer buchen, wenn dann noch eins frei ist.


----------



## smeah (16. Januar 2013)

Solidbusta schrieb:


> @smeah
> 
> kannst du mir dann evtl. bescheid geben wenn du die Zeiten der Bahnen erfahren hast. Dann würde ich mir ein Zimmer buchen, wenn dann noch eins frei ist.



Hey, sobald ich eine Rückmeldung habe gebe ich es hier bekannt. 
Wegen dem Hotel - ich glaube da wirst du es schwer haben. Unser Hotel ist glaube ich schon fast voll für den Zeitraum und andere Hotels bei denen ich angefragt habe waren auch schon voll im selben Ort. 
Mach doch einfach mal ne Anfrage: www.klausen.at


----------



## Wasnhierlos (16. Januar 2013)

Ich Hab im doppelzimmer noch ein platz frei. Könnte man problemlos dazu buchen.


----------



## smeah (16. Januar 2013)

Wasnhierlos schrieb:


> Ich Hab im doppelzimmer noch ein platz frei. Könnte man problemlos dazu buchen.



Ach, ich war der Annahme du hattest ein Einzelzimmer gebucht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasnhierlos (16. Januar 2013)

die hatte nur noch 2 doppelzimmer frei.. ist bei einzelbesetzung mit einem geringen Aufpreis verbunden.


----------



## Solidbusta (17. Januar 2013)

Wasnhierlos schrieb:


> Ich Hab im doppelzimmer noch ein platz frei. Könnte man problemlos dazu buchen.



danke für das Angebot aber ich hätt doch gerne ein eigenes. Nicht böse gemeint.

Also das Klausen ist soweit schon ausgebucht laut Internet. Irgendwo in Kirchberg wird schon noch ein Zimmer frei sein.

Mein neues Bike durfte ich mir gestern schonmal anschauen also fehlt nur noch ein Zimmer und die Lifte.

Gruß


----------



## smeah (17. Januar 2013)

Solidbusta schrieb:


> Irgendwo in Kirchberg wird schon noch ein Zimmer frei sein.



Achtung! Unser Hotel ist aber nicht direkt in Kirchberg! Das Hotel liegt im nächsten Dorf "Klausen". Vielleicht 1 Kilometer entfernt ..

Hab hier was echt cooles gefunden:

http://www.bikeacademy.at/cms/index.php?id=5


----------



## smeah (17. Januar 2013)




----------



## smeah (17. Januar 2013)

Habe heute eine Email erhalten:



> Am 09. Mai 2013 sperrt der Gaisberglift auf, da gibt es den Lisi Ols Trail und im April bauen wir noch zwei weitere Strecken. Wenn alles gut geht, sind diese dann auch schon fertig.



Also werden wir minimum diesen Trail ständig mit dem Lift erreichen können!
Preise: 
http://www.tiscover.com/at/guide/5,de/objectId,SPF113335at,parentId,RGN16at/intern.html


----------



## Avidadrenalin (17. Januar 2013)

Schönen Dins . So kann man Touren von Klausen aus planen und man kommt Kirchberg wieder rein über den Lisl Osl Trail. Also für jeden was dabei

Dins = Ding :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (17. Januar 2013)

Avidadrenalin schrieb:


> Schönen Dins.




??


----------



## markusanja (18. Januar 2013)

Singletrail Camp in Südtirol an Pfingsten mit  
www.spass-am-biken.de

Singletrails von S0 - S2
Oft auch mit Shutle

Gruss Markus


----------



## smeah (18. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Mik999999 (20. Januar 2013)

hey leute, ich hab mich hier mal durchgelesen und wenn ihr noch ein oder zwei leute mitnehmen möchtet, würde ich mich gerne anschließen, hab noch einen kollegen mit dem ich immer zusammen bike, der hat vielleicht auch lust mitzukommen, würden mit 2 SUVs und platz für 6 bikes dienen, könnten also noch wen mitnehmen wenn das klappt.


----------



## NoIdea (20. Januar 2013)

Wie viele sind das denn jetzt schon??


----------



## smeah (21. Januar 2013)

Mik999999 schrieb:


> hey leute, ich hab mich hier mal durchgelesen und wenn ihr noch ein oder zwei leute mitnehmen möchtet, würde ich mich gerne anschließen, hab noch einen kollegen mit dem ich immer zusammen bike, der hat vielleicht auch lust mitzukommen, würden mit 2 SUVs und platz für 6 bikes dienen, könnten also noch wen mitnehmen wenn das klappt.



Wer mit will kommt mit. Gibt ja keine Begrenzung. Müsst nur zusehen das ihr ein Hotel bekommt. Unseres dürfte mittlerweile bereits ausgebucht sein. Nach meinen Recherchen ist in unserem Ort (Klausen) auch bereits jedes Hotel dicht. Wenn ihr eins findet seit ihr dabei 
Ich finds cool wenn noch jemand aus Hildesheim dabei ist. Dann sind wir mit dir und deinem Kollegen bereits 5 Mann aus Hildesheim .. 

Insgesamt dürften wir dann 8 Leute sein ..


----------



## Avidadrenalin (21. Januar 2013)

Das wäre echt cool!
Wenn ihr Interesse habt,dann ruft am besten direkt die Hotels in Klausen,bzw wenn in Klausen nichts mehr frei ist, in Kirchberg an und fragt nach der Verfügbarkeit der Zimmer. 

Dann seit ihr auch auf der sicheren Seite.

Die zwei suv's würden sich zusätzlich auch nicht schlecht machen,da wir derzeit noch mit den Autos planen.


----------



## smeah (22. Januar 2013)

Was haltet ihr davon? Grade mal im Netz gefunden ..
Von Kitzbühel / Klausen aus ein bissl über eine Stunde Fahrtzeit. 

http://www.kitzsteinhorn.at/sport_genuss/Mountainbike/


----------



## Wasnhierlos (22. Januar 2013)

Klingt gut


----------



## Avidadrenalin (22. Januar 2013)

Wasnhierlos schrieb:


> Klingt gut



Oh ja... finde ich bis jetzt mit am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (28. Januar 2013)

Mik999999 schrieb:


> hey leute, ich hab mich hier mal durchgelesen und wenn ihr noch ein oder zwei leute mitnehmen möchtet, würde ich mich gerne anschließen, hab noch einen kollegen mit dem ich immer zusammen bike, der hat vielleicht auch lust mitzukommen, würden mit 2 SUVs und platz für 6 bikes dienen, könnten also noch wen mitnehmen wenn das klappt.



Hey ihr zwei. Konntet ihr schon was in Erfahrung bringen mit Hotelzimmern?


----------



## smeah (31. Januar 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Hey ihr zwei. Konntet ihr schon was in Erfahrung bringen mit Hotelzimmern?



Also wohl eher nicht wenn keine Reaktion kommt!

Was ist mit dem Rest? Alle im Winterschlaf?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (31. Januar 2013)

Ich befinde mich momentan in Österreich zu Ski fahren. Muss allerdings sagen, dass es heute zum Glück Heim geht. 12° hier. Der Schnee schmilzt und die Eispassagen kommen zum Vorschein.

Aber die letzten Tage haben Spass gemacht und lassen mich auf Mai freuen.


----------



## smeah (31. Januar 2013)

Ach du *******. 12° im Januar in Österreich. Na hoffentlich haben wir im Mai dann nicht auch son scheiß Wetter .. 

Viel Spaß noch und komm heile wieder Heim


----------



## Avidadrenalin (3. Februar 2013)

Gibt es denn schon einen neuen Status zwecks Auto's?


----------



## smeah (3. Februar 2013)

nein!


----------



## smeah (5. Februar 2013)

Wie war eigentlich dein Urlaub ?


----------



## Avidadrenalin (9. Februar 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Wie war eigentlich dein Urlaub ?



Hey...an sich sehr schön. Trotz ein paar Kleinigkeiten am letzten Tag. 12 Grad auf der Piste und dann meinte noch einer mich unbedingt am Schlepplift mit zum Fallen zu bringen. Dabei bissel das Knieverdreht. Tja hieß dann in Deutschland angekommen, gleich einmal zum Arzt. Naja und er hat jetzt 2 Wochen ruhe verschrieben. Natürlich unschön .


----------



## smeah (9. Februar 2013)

Oh nein. Da wünsch ich die schnelle Genesung. Aber lieber jez bei dem Wetter als im Frühjahr wenn wir wieder biken gehen wollen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (11. Februar 2013)

hallo liebe leute ..

wir (ich und mein kollege) haben uns gedacht, dass wir doch lieber einen tag früher anreisen als den 09.05.2013. Soll heißen: wir fahren direkt nach der arbeit los. das wäre so gegen 17 uhr am 08.05.2013. 
das hat natürlich den vorteil, dass wir am 09.05.2013 (vatertag) bereits schon morgens vor ort in tirol sind und auch dann schon rocken können. 
die überlegung ist, dass wir uns entweder ein anderes hotel für eine nacht in tirol suchen und dann morgens kurz umziehen, oder aber wir machen auf der hinfahrt bei münchen halt und übernachten dort in einem der günstigen ibis hotels und haben dann nur noch ca. 1,5 stunden anfahrtszeit nach tirol am morgen des vatertages. dann können wir, nachdem wir unsere taschen im hotel abgeliefert haben, direkt zum lift ... ok, vielleicht noch ne kleinigkeit essen oder nen kaffee ;D

wir sollten uns nur vorher absprechen bzw. einig werden wo und in welchem hotel wir übernachten wollen. ich habe auch alle (die aus NDS losfahren) schon informiert und alle haben dem positiv gestimmt zugesagt. 
alle sind: 
_smeah und zwei arbeitskollegen
Avidadrenalin aus magdeburg
wasnhierlos aus oldenburg_

das ist dann die truppe die ausm norden anrückt 

vielleicht schaut jeder mal ins netz und sucht nach noch freien und vor allem günstigen hotels in und um kirchberg/tirol und münchen. dann können wir was ordentliches raussuchen. 

ich finde wir könnten die suche nach dem hotel auch via whattsapp innerhalb einer gruppe weiterführen. was haltet ihr davon? so kann man dann auch schon mal sehen wer da noch so mit kommt. 

der rest ausm süden müsste dann ggf schauen ob sich das lohnt den aufpreis für ein hotel zu zahlen, da die anreise am vatertag ja auch nich allzu lang ist aufgrund der kürzeren entfernung.


----------



## Avidadrenalin (12. Februar 2013)

Wie schon einmal in whatsapp geschrieben, eine gute Idee.
Wird dann vor allem nicht all zu stressig.
Ich würde sagen, am besten schickt ihr eure Handynummer an smeah. Er würde dann sicherlich über whatsapp eine Gruppe aufmachen können und uns einladen.


----------



## smeah (12. Februar 2013)

so will ich tun


----------



## XtremeHunter (12. Februar 2013)

Ach Jungs, ihr macht mich schon ganz schön neidisch


----------



## smeah (13. Februar 2013)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Ach Jungs, ihr macht mich schon ganz schön neidisch



Was hindert dich daran mit zu kommen? Außer der teure Sommerurlaub


----------



## liquidnight (7. März 2013)

1. Wieviele Leute kommen denn bislang insgesamt mit ?
    -->  8 steht oben.

2. Und sind da auch Tourenfahrer dabei oder nur Downhiller ?
3. D.h. lohnt es sich dass ich Touren plane ? 
4. Bislang kenn ich nur 2 Leute aber ich dachte da seien noch ein paar mehr ...


Hintergrund:
* Wenn wir keine Tourenfahrer dabei haben, brauch ich nix planen.
* Wenn Touren, dann will ich die hier planen. Vor Ort ist es zu spät, da kann man ggf. umplanen. Aber für eine Hauptplanung fehlt die Zeit, die Infos und die Werkzeuge. Auf  das eventuell gestellte Kartenmaterial will ich mich  dabei nicht verlassen müssen  (das nehm ich gern mit auf die Touren).
* Wenn ich wüsste ob und wie starke Fahrer dabei sind, dann können wir auch so planen dass es gut in die Gruppe passt und sich keiner unerwartet überfordert / unterfordert fühlt.

Noch was: ich fahre direkt an, also ohne vorige Übernachtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (16. März 2013)

Also eine guided Tour haben wir ja im Hotellerie mit inbegriffen.
Dann wären noch zwei mögliche Tage um eine weitere Tour zu fahren.
Ich für meinen Teil will mich mindestens an einem der beiden Tage um die örtlichen trails kümmern. 
Aber du kannst sicher eine Tour planen. Dann können wir uns auch aufteilen bei Bedarf.

Ich selber habe keine alpine Erfahrung. Wir fahren hier zu hause bis max 50km und ca 1000hm weils einfach nicht mehr an hm gibt. Aber die Fähre ich in den Lügen auch sicher nicht am Stück rein vom Gefühl her ..


----------



## liquidnight (17. März 2013)

Nun: 1000hm/d  ist nach meinem Gefühl ungefähr ~== die Arbeit die man für einen 3/4-Tag beim Downhill-Fahren braucht  . 
Bei dem Angebot mit der geführten Tour - naja da will ich vorher checken ob die da Forstautobahnen runterfahren. Wiegesagt, ich bin wirklich gespannt ob diese geführte Tour nicht bereits das abdeckt was ich eh schon in meinen Vorschlägen drin habe 

So arg viele Trails habe ich in der direkten Umgebung nicht gefunden, für die nächsten großen Dinger sind gleich mal 30km Anfahrt angesagt. Leider ist der Wildkogellift noch nicht offen, da unten gäb es nämlich 3 recht gute Abfahrten.  
Bin ja wirklich gespannt wie die Schneelage dann aussieht und wie hoch man mit dem Radl kommt.

Ok 2 Fahrer kenn ich nun, wie geht's den andren 5 Fahrern ? Auch nur Downhiller ?


----------



## LucaMaxiLucy (1. April 2013)

Hallo, organisiere Enduro Touren in den dolomiten. Unsere Gruppen sind um die 4 Mann groß.
Schau dir mal meine Seite an. 

Enduro Dolomiten


----------

